# Jumping into bath tub...



## Shayecal13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi all! My 8.5 week old vizsla was whining and scratching at the bathroom door. When we opened it he jumped into the tub and when i tried to take him out he went to the back of the tub and laid down and didn’t want me to grab him? And finally i got him out and he did it again!
Just very odd to me since he usually always wants us to pick him up. Also read something online that it could be because of a storm but there are no storms right now where i’m at! I’m curious if anyone else’s vizsla does this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

2 of my pups loved to play in the bathtub when young. 
At 2 years old Shine still like to get in the bathtub. She'll hop in it, if your in the bathroom with her.
She'll even join you, if you're in the shower, and tries to catch the water as it's coming out of the shower head.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa loves to jump into the shower too when the water is running... and into the bath tub if there is a bubble bath ready for me haha. latter one Bende likes too, although he is only interested in the bubbles.


----------

